# Listen to me, my son!



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Listen to me, my son!


“Listen to me my son and hear what I will tell you. Listen to me! Do not turn your eyes from my face or your ears from my voice or your mind from my teachings. I will tell you of the beginning of the age and the end of time! I will tell you of the death of man and the destruction of the souls of heroes. I will tell you of a time when the plagues of the dead walked within the hearts of man and the souls of Chaos tormented our dreams. 

You were not among them, no! You were far from here sailing on the thoughts of eternity. The threads of life were still weaving your life force and death was seeking to drag you into the pit before you were even born. I watched her as she followed closely at your heels and I fought her when she sought to strip you of your consciousness.

If it was not for the screams of the lost pleading for your life she would have kept her focus and stole you from our world. She is a dream and she is a reality! I am not lying when I tell you about her. Listen to me! Listen or she will steal your soul and dominate your dreams. She will inherit all you hold dear and you shall become her slave. 

The dregs of death and the fragrance of her perfume will seek to entice you and her eyes will seek to influence your decisions; if you heed her you will forfeit your soul and your flesh will be nothing more than a temple dedicated to her songs. “

These were the last words my father told me that I remember before he died. The darkness has always scared me. The darkness has always held within its inky black depths the cage where the most vile and perverse of my fears struggle to escape. 

Those fears become reality in my dreams and they torment me from the moment I close my eyes to the moment I open them again. I am terrified to sleep. I am terrified of the darkness of night or the coldness of fleeting shadows as I walk from one place to another on the brightest day.

In the shadows of passersby my fears become reality. They struggle forth like a baby struggles to be born. Their arm slap limply against my mind as they come forth. I am ashamed of the things that tear at my soul, but in the end they cannot be controlled. 

The only time that I have any form or semblance of peace is in the absolute lack of darkness.

At night I sleep with the lights on and the closet door closed. I sleep with the dresser doors closed and the door to my room open as well. They will come for me if the lights go out; they will come for me if the dresser or closet door is open. They will come for me if I sleep in darkness.

I am terrified of the darkness. It will be the end of me if I am ever enveloped by it. 

I look out the window from my seventy-seventh floor apartment and see the darkness closing in as the sun sets and the light of day retreats from the world around me. 

If I could I would follow the light as it rounds the corner of the world, I would never stop running. I am afraid to go outside and take a walk because the shadow that follows me can move faster than me when I turn left to right. My shadow grows as tall as a giant or shrinks as small as a tiny man, no taller than a rock. 

The thing that scares me most about my shadow is the blackness of it, the way it hides on the side of me that blocks the sun’s rays and the way that it spills from my own body. I have seen it before when I take a step. My foot rises and the shadow is underneath it. I set my foot down and my shadow seeps from under it. Even the sunlight in all of its glory cannot give me the solace I seek.

I am trapped by the shadows, I am trapped by the darkness and I am trapped by my sleep. When I close my eyes the light goes away and only darkness remains. I leave the lights on when I sleep. I have them all placed at different angles so the light surrounds me from head to foot. The shadows cannot touch me in my own home, but I am still frightened, I am never alone.

In the darkness my father died. In the darkness my mother died. In the darkness civilization died. In the darkness they move still, the dead are everywhere. They plague my mind and haunt my dreams. They have stolen my peace and now they wait for me to succumb once again, they wait for me to close my eyes. And sleep.



I hear them now! They are slapping the door until dust falls from the frame. They moan as they crowd the halls. Their smell comes through the vents and under the door. They are not alive and yet they move about in the darkness like lost souls who are seeking their revenge.

Another section of lights in the city went out last night. It will not be long until my section goes out. With no one alive the systems shut down from lack of activity and maintenance. When the lights go out they will come for me again and I will be afraid. They will take me and my body will become as theirs; alive but dead, dreaming while never sleeping. 

“Listen to me, my son. Listen to me!” 


The voice of my father woke me up this morning. I know it can’t be real because he died not so very long ago. Now he is one of them. Sometimes I hear him scratching upon the door. They never stop scratching and slapping upon the door. The halls are always dark; there are not any windows to let the sun in, so they never go away. 

Day and night flash by like a dream. I cannot remember what day it is or even what year. Something has changed, but I do not know what it could be. The noise from the hall as stopped. There is no banging on the door, no slapping the walls, no moaning at all. The smell seems to have gone away.

I am hungry and have run out of food. I know I need to go to the store and get some, but I am afraid. They are out there in the shadows, in the darkness and they will pull me down into their eternal nightmare. The sun will be down in a few minutes. 

I pray to my Emperor, but he does not answer. Why has he forsaken me? I am alone but they are always there. I am never alone, but there is none to speak to anymore. 

Another section of the city has lost its lights. I figure tomorrow will be my last. The light will go out and they will come for me.

In the darkness of my mind I can hear a million voices. My father speaks to me, “Wake up, son. You have been sick for too long. The Doctor says you will be okay, the fever has gone away.” 

“Listen to me, my son. The darkness of death has sought to take your life, but I have fought for you!”

I open my eyes and darkness is all I see. I hear them now! They are breaking down my door. I can hear them in the depths of blackness shambling about. They will find me, there is no light. 

I fumble with the flashlight and finally find the switch. The light comes on. They surround me, faces, dead and gray, rotting and slack, their teeth are black and their hands are clawed. Their eyes are pools of gray and black and their hair is long. They have found me in the darkness…


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello, just a little nightmare to keep you up until I can write a longer one for you. Thanks for the comments and the help everyone

shameless bump


----------

